
Scalable Predictive Analytics with Palladium and Marathon – Mesosphere - florianleibert
https://mesosphere.com/2015/03/31/scalable-predictive-analytics-palladium/
======
tknaup
self-serve machine learning and analytics is a really cool use case.

